
The Non-Partisan Movement We Need: Anti-Authoritarianism - brandonlc
https://notesonliberty.com/2020/08/07/the-non-partisan-movement-we-need-anti-authoritarianism/
======
pmdulaney
Hear, hear!

The authoritarians and their concomitant groupthink are on the cusp of
destroying public discourse in America.

~~~
pmdulaney
47 minutes after posting this I've been downvoted to 0 points. Apparently
someone _wants_ authoritarians to flourish in America.

~~~
brandonlc
Haha. Sorry about the downvotes...

